# Where can I get bread trays (for soft ground / mud?)



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Subject says it all really. Drew a blank in Sainsburys, who return them even if damaged.

Dave


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

You are not really supposed to have them 8O But I would try my local council tip, have a word with one of the chaps that work there, he/she might be able to put a couple to one side for you :wink: Failing that, a local shop is another good source, they usually leave them outside to be collected by the breadman when he delivers. I got mine this way :roll: I did ask first though, and the shopkeeper turned a blind eye :lol: :lol: When you have cut the sides off, make sure you obscure the owners name that is embossed on them! I used a reciprocating saw to trim mine and it took about five minutes to transform each one 8) They are also very good for outside the van door as mats, get four or more and you can zip tie them together to make one big mat :lol: 


Crackpot.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Dont get caught with them

The bakeries take a dim view of people who take bread trays for other uses

Yes even damaged ones

They are quite happy to throw the book at you - they are expensive and too many go missing

We used them on the markets for extra table space THE MAN CAME ROUND EVERY 2 - 3 WEEKS TO COLLECT THEM UP (Wrong key again)

Any way he used to get a bit stroppy as I always returned them to the stack where i borrowed them for the day
And while he was colecting others up I would take them back
So one stroppy day he produced a note book for name & address so Just told him to go round the corner to the stack
MIckey mouse didnt seem to satisfy him for my name He still goes round - so Im told


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Thanks PamNPete & Crackpot,

So what is the next best thing? I've seen these:
http://www.industrialtechnical.co.uk/ring.htm
in Homebase, Wilkinson's, Robert Dyas, etc. at £1.99 each, but I guess I'd prefer something lighter with some rigidity.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Why not pop into your local bakery,they must have damaged one's they just bin.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave I can vouch for the effectiveness of the ring mats, had to put them into use one dark night whilst maneuvering onto a pitch and got the front wheels bogged down. Stuffed them under the wheels and it did the trick. OK they are a bit heavier than the bread crates but I would think that they are more effective


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

I used bread trays the other weekend on soft ground-although I was able to get off, the motohpome had still sunk and the bread trays are now very warped-which makes them particularly difficult to store.





Leapy


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

*stuck in mud*

I guy gave me a tip the other about getting stuck in mud with front wheel drive of motor home.He said his father always used to use hessian sacks to get out of any mud.
will try it when I can get hold of some.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just been up the tip to get rid of hedge cuttings & hardcore and had a rummage around. Saw just the thing in the form of a plastic soakaway, which came apart in interconnecting sheets. However, they wanted more than I was prepared to pay and wouldn't haggle, so it looks like the ring mats for now.

Dave


----------

